# Ibex breeder



## ibexgoat




----------



## ksalvagno

Cool horns!


----------



## goatblessings

Very cool horns! Please do try to get hold of him and trim his hooves though. Neat looking breed.


----------



## MellonFriend

Wow amazing! How come you have one of those? I wish I could have an ibex running around on my property. That would be the coolest . Are they just like normal goats or are they like wilder?


----------



## spidy1

OMG those pore feet! PLEASE, please get them fixed!


----------



## ibexgoat

spidy1 said:


> OMG those pore feet! PLEASE, please get them fixed!


After I took this picture I trimmed his hooves. To trim them you have to dart and tranquilize the goat. They are very expensive animals and you do not want to do this every few months. They are in a very rocky environment but some like this one the hooves grow faster than they wear down. Believe me I take very good care of them.


----------



## ibexgoat

MellonFriend said:


> Wow amazing! How come you have one of those? I wish I could have an ibex running around on my property. That would be the coolest . Are they just like normal goats or are they like wilder?


I have been doing this for many years. Yes they are quite a bit different than domesticated goats. They know me and I can interact very well with them. But someone strange comes near them and they will scatter. Also if you pen them you need very tall walls in it. I had 8 ft. walls and some would jump out. I had to extend it to 11 ft. and have not had any jump out.


----------



## Jaeih

That is a very cool goat! Very impressive horns.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow, nice!!


----------



## Jessica84

How cool!!! Can these be crossed with other goats?.....I'm assuming they are goats? I ask because I saw some animals with horns like this but not near as tall and a lot more light colored


----------



## ibexgoat

Jessica84 said:


> How cool!!! Can these be crossed with other goats?.....I'm assuming they are goats? I ask because I saw some animals with horns like this but not near as tall and a lot more light colored


Yes they are a goat and they will cross with any other type of goat.


----------



## ibexgoat




----------



## Jessica84

Then I bet that's what I saw was. Next time I go by them I'll have to for sure get picture of them and see what you think


----------



## mariarose

Darn you! Now I want one!


----------



## ibexgoat




----------



## mariarose

Now you are just being evil.

I have to have one.


----------



## MellonFriend

Please no more! The cuteness is killing me! :dazed: I love their knobby knees!


----------



## Jessica84

Ok that last one looks exactly like what I have seen with that light color! I was almost convinced they were some type of deer like animal


----------



## goathiker

Crossing a wild animal with a domestic one always produces an unpredictable and not always desirable result.


----------



## ibexgoat

goathiker said:


> Crossing a wild animal with a domestic one always produces an unpredictable and not always desirable result.


These are not crossed with any domestic type of goat. They are Nubian Ibex.


----------



## mariarose

ibexgoat said:


> These are not crossed with any domestic type of goat. They are Nubian Ibex.


I think goathiker was trying to bring some of us back to reality. It wasn't insulting your goats/ibex.


----------



## PippasCubby

ibexgoat said:


> These are not crossed with any domestic type of goat. They are Nubian Ibex.


Interesting. I thought there were Boers-Ibex crosses, and upon further investigation, it looks like it is Alpine Ibex that have been used for those crosses. Do you know anything about that?

Your animals are very neat looking. Thanks for sharing pictures.


----------



## ibexgoat

mariarose said:


> I think goathiker was trying to bring some of us back to reality. It wasn't insulting your goats/ibex.


I did not take it as an insult. Just stating what kind of goats they were.


----------



## ibexgoat

PippasCubby said:


> Interesting. I thought there were Boers-Ibex crosses, and upon further investigation, it looks like it is Alpine Ibex that have been used for those crosses. Do you know anything about that?
> 
> Your animals are very neat looking. Thanks for sharing pictures.


I have crossed one with a Boer goat. The kid was much smaller than a normal Boer is when born. The ears stood straight up like an Ibex. It was much more agile and could jump way more than a Boer. I did not keep it until fully mature so do not know the final result. I have been contacted numerous times about cross breeding to gain a more muscular look than a normal Boer. The only problem I see it that Ibex are a lot slower growing than Boers. A Boer at anything less than probably 2 years and maybe forever is going to be a heavier goat than an Ibex Boer cross. This is just my opinion as I have nothing to back it up.


----------



## mariarose

Are the crosses fertile, do you know?

Your ibex are gorgeous, and I still want one! I want a lot of things...


----------



## mariarose

How did you get started raising them? And why?


----------



## ibexgoat

mariarose said:


> How did you get started raising them? And why?


I got started because I like animals. Now it has turned into something that you can actually make money at. But they are not easy to raise. They can jump very high if they want. About the only way to doctor one unless it was a bottle baby is to tranquilize them. And I on an average loose 30% of my kids every year. Either born premature, die at birth, if twins one may be weaker than the other and can't keep up. 
or just sometimes die. I have sent dead babies and fetuses off to find out why. And still no answer.


----------



## lottsagoats1

They are gorgeous animals, thank you for showing them off to us!


----------



## ArborGoats

Those babies are adorable! How many do you have?


----------



## KW Farms

Very neat! I was wondering the same as ArborGoats. How many do you have?


----------



## Goatzrule

ibexgoat said:


> Now it has turned into something that you can actually make money at.


How do you make money off of them? So cool


----------



## ibexgoat

ArborGoats said:


> Those babies are adorable! How many do you have?


Around 40


----------



## ibexgoat

Goatzrule said:


> How do you make money off of them? So cool


This year I averaged $3114 on the males I sold and $2044 on the females.


----------



## ArborGoats

*whistles* 

That is significant!


----------



## Goatzrule

how much does it cost to keep them?


----------



## ibexgoat

Goatzrule said:


> how much does it cost to keep them?


Does not cost any more than any other goat. The expensive part is getting started. Also you will need tall pens and either access to or purchase a tranquilizer gun or get a vet to do it for you. I had been raising Persian type Ibex for many years. About 10 years ago I saw that Nubian Ibex were bringing more money. I purchased a pure Nubian male 2 year old for $2500. Bred him to my females and sold all the females that did not have the Nubian look or coloring. The next year I bought another pure Nubian kid for $3000 and when he was 2 years old bred my females to him. Again sold all the non Nubian looking females. I have done this every two years and now the females though may not be 100% pure are very close and have the coloring and look of a Nubian Ibex and also throw some very good looking kids. I have been lucky and none of the young males I have bought have died and have doubled my money on them in the 4 years I normally keep them.


----------



## ibexgoat




----------



## mariarose

This question is because I'm curious. No judgment meant at all, because I believe that controlled, sustainable hunting is good.

Who do you sell them to? And for what purpose?

I knew people (personally) who used to raise deer and antelope to sell for hunting. Their fencing was amazing. I got to bottle feed a doeling and it was my first bottle feeding experience. (so that was ages, millennia, ago) They sold to people who arranged (paid) hunts on their own property.

Is that what this is?


----------



## ibexgoat

mariarose said:


> This question is because I'm curious. No judgment meant at all, because I believe that controlled, sustainable hunting is good.
> 
> Who do you sell them to? And for what purpose?
> 
> I knew people (personally) who used to raise deer and antelope to sell for hunting. Their fencing was amazing. I got to bottle feed a doeling and it was my first bottle feeding experience. (so that was ages, millennia, ago) They sold to people who arranged (paid) hunts on their own property.
> 
> Is that what this is?


The last few years probably 90% of the Ibex that I have sold has been to individuals that want to try to start breeding them. The other 10% has been to hunting outfitters that hunt them. A good portion of those I sell are on "Wildlife Buyer". It is a internet auction place to sell exotic game. And thanks for not bad mouthing what I do. It is no better or worse than raising meat goats.


----------



## Goatzrule

They have an online auction for selling exotic game? Do they taste the same as meat goats?


----------



## mariarose

ibexgoat said:


> And thanks for not bad mouthing what I do. It is no better or worse than raising meat goats.


I have a problem with hunting or poaching endangered species. Not with this. I'm not a good shot, so I would not do it.

They are still beautiful, and I still want one!!


----------



## mariarose

Goatzrule said:


> They have an online auction for selling exotic game? Do they taste the same as meat goats?


I would imagine they would taste more like venison?


----------



## ibexgoat

mariarose said:


> I would imagine they would taste more like venison?


A fully mature Nubian Ibex male will sell for around $8000 on up depending on his horns. I think the cost per pound would make it some very expensive eating. Also would probably have to make sausage to be able to eat it. Goggle "Wildlife Buyer". You see some very interesting animals on it.


----------



## ms_mac

breathtakingly beautiful animals. I know you enjoy this breed and am glad for you.


----------



## Jessica84

ibexgoat said:


> A fully mature Nubian Ibex male will sell for around $8000 on up depending on his horns. I think the cost per pound would make it some very expensive eating. Also would probably have to make sausage to be able to eat it. Goggle "Wildlife Buyer". You see some very interesting animals on it.


I know I look at things different then others, but if I paid that much to hunt one I would dang well get my money's worth and eat that sucker too! 
But I didn't even think about the hunting part, as I was reading I was thinking OMG that much for a goat because it has big horns!? But it makes sense if they are hunted as well.
I don't find it any different then when people buy pheasants or anything else and put out in the field for people to hunt. And your right it's not better no worse then people like me who raise meat goats. Actually by some peoples views meat goats is probably worse. I get a lot of shocked statements when they find out that a good chunk of my kids end up in someone's freezer especially the two boys I have left because they are friendly little guys so they are pretty sure I'm heartless :/


----------



## ibexgoat




----------



## spidy1

OOOO thats SOOOO cute!!!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm

How big do they get?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

That is adorable


----------



## ibexgoat

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> How big do they get?


----------

